# iOS 8 & Tivo App --- Happy together?



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

I haven't yet updated my iPad to iOS 8 after Apple released it yesterday.

Can anybody confirm if there's any conflicts or issues with the TiVo App? Specifically, I want to make sure I'll still be able to Stream and Download Shows Out Of Home and away from my home network.

Thanks for any feedback from anybody who has downloaded the iOS 8 App and tested it.


----------



## mntvjunkie (May 13, 2009)

Everything seems to be functioning as expected here, using an iPhone 5s.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

All seems well w/ my iPad Air + iPhone 5S. Been using w/ the GM releases for about a week now.



rspike said:


> I haven't yet updated my iPad to iOS 8 after Apple released it yesterday.
> 
> Can anybody confirm if there's any conflicts or issues with the TiVo App? Specifically, I want to make sure I'll still be able to Stream and Download Shows Out Of Home and away from my home network.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback from anybody who has downloaded the iOS 8 App and tested it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Works fine for me too.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I pray to the TiVo goddess above that an update is gonna come out to allow 1920x1080 streaming for the iPhone 6 Plus. Would be awesome for TiVo to come out ahead of the curve here. And now with iOS 8 finally out, there are so many new options and features, a plethora some would say, at the feet of the app developers to provide an enriching and awe inspiring experience never before seen. Who knows, maybe they already have stuff in the works and we'll be seeing it soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

Mine is crashing on launch. Finally got it to work on my iPad but my iPhone won't get past the launch screen.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mntvjunkie said:


> Everything seems to be functioning as expected here, using an iPhone 5s.


Same here with a 5s and iPad Mini Retina...no problems at all.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Same here with a 5s and iPad Mini Retina...no problems at all.


Yup.. all good here. IOS 8, iPhone 5s


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

I streamed about two hours last night on my iPhone 5 with iOS 8, worked fine.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

We've had a Roamio for 2 months now and never use the iOS app. 

I tried to get wife on it. But one time it f'd up and she hasn't been back. 

And me..well I have 3 big screen tvs to watch Tivo on. If anything I'm using my iOS to surf while watching Tivo on the big screen.

One of these days I'll probably break out the iPad/Tivo streaming in the kitchen when cooking. I just haven't got into that habit yet.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I love the iPad app and use it alot more than the standalone remote. I can browse the guide and setup recordings without bothering the rest of the family.


----------



## djev (Jan 12, 2014)

Just tried it on a 5s, iPad Air and 6+, no problems on any of them.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

djev said:


> Just tried it on a 5s, iPad Air and 6+, no problems on any of them.


6+? I'm so jealous!


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

The only thing I've noticed is when in the app, that if you click on settings then System Information under Streaming, it's blank unless I over drag the list out of frame and back in or it rubberbands back into view. It's happening on all three iOS devices all have been restarted as was the Stream. The Full System Information screen and everything else works.


----------



## GotATiVoToo (Apr 20, 2002)

Hmmm. The app crashes on launch for me on both the iPad Mini Retina and iPhone 5s. :-(

It _does_ work if I turn Wi-Fi off and connect over LTE (i.e. not on the LAN). But if I connect on the LAN, the app crashes.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Works fine on my 4S and 6.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

If I go to explore a show and try to slide the actors row to the left nothing happens. A little jiggle up and down then lets me scroll to the right but then it stops. Something about the touchscreen detection. Taps are fine.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Well this is odd. It worked fine last Friday but now the app is unusable on both my iPad mini and iPhone 5s. Crashes on both now. Same thing as GotAtTivo -- works on LTE but not wifi.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Still no problems for me.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

It seems like lately whenever I opens the TiVo app on either my phone or ipad, i have to login again. Anyone else seeing this behavior?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yesterday, there seemed to be problems with Tivo's Server.. I wasn't able to log in on my iphone at all (would just go back to the password screen).. I had to try a bunch of times (3-4) to get in on my ipad..


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Keen said:


> It seems like lately whenever I opens the TiVo app on either my phone or ipad, i have to login again. Anyone else seeing this behavior?





mattack said:


> Yesterday, there seemed to be problems with Tivo's Server.. I wasn't able to log in on my iphone at all (would just go back to the password screen).. I had to try a bunch of times (3-4) to get in on my ipad..


I noticed that as well but I thought it was an issue with being out of wireless range since I was sitting in the basement.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

According to Margret, the issue (when the app doesn't work on WiFi but does work on LTE) appears to be what wireless devises are on that specific WiFi net. My iPad and iPhone TiVo app won't work on my WiFi at work, but it will work on my home WiFi....very strange. She says one other user had reported the same issue, and that's what they discovered.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Still waiting for the new iOS app update.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JWhites said:


> Still waiting for the new iOS app update.


Well, it works fine for almost everyone (unless you're on a WiFi network that doesn't like it)....


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Just got off the phone with TiVo and they have a running thread of iOS 8 problems people are calling in about, like with the iPhone 6.


----------



## yhtomitb (Sep 23, 2014)

GotATiVoToo said:


> Hmmm. The app crashes on launch for me on both the iPad Mini Retina and iPhone 5s. :-(
> 
> It _does_ work if I turn Wi-Fi off and connect over LTE (i.e. not on the LAN). But if I connect on the LAN, the app crashes.


I'm having the exact same problem on my company's iPhone 4S.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Is anyone getting the black status bar thing on iOS 8? This is on an iPhone 6 specifically.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Actually that's dark blue.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Philmatic said:


> Is anyone getting the black status bar thing on iOS 8? This is on an iPhone 6 specifically.


I think this is expected for apps that aren't optimized for iPhone 6. It has to do with the zooming.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rainwater said:


> I think this is expected for apps that aren't optimized for iPhone 6. It has to do with the zooming.


It looks like that on my 5s too.


----------



## Ryan Nelson (Jan 31, 2011)

ggieseke said:


> It looks like that on my 5s too.


I get that too. 
Works fine on iOS8 on iPhone 5S, iPhone 6, and iPad 2.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've been getting WAY more "problems streaming video" errors when streaming since I updated to iOS8. Not sure if it's the OS or the app itself though.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Even without updating my iPad to iOS 8.. I've been seeing many more problems downloading and/or streaming lately.. and I admit I was one of those who rarely used to have problems.. (It vaguely seemed much more reliable with a separate Stream than the one in my Roamio.. My local network hasn't changed.. but the software on the devices has, so there has admittedly been a lot of change.)

In fact, when a show stops downloading, I *very* often have to re-setup the streamer.. sometimes a few times.. I've had to switch Tivos before too, to get it to work again (even after manually restarting the streamer). I will likely write up something at forum.tivo.com, but I have no real good info to give.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mattack,

Did you already sell your stand alone stream? Maybe you can put it back in your system and test your theory?


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> I've been getting WAY more "problems streaming video" errors when streaming since I updated to iOS8. Not sure if it's the OS or the app itself though.


Same!

I came to this site to complain about such.

I am going nuts. Since the launch of iOS 8, I am constantly running into streaming errors from my Roamio to my iPad (3rd Gen).


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Given the relative coincidence of iOS 8 and the general 20.4.4 software roll-out, perhaps the increase in steaming errors is instability in the Tivo Stream software that was recently updated for the upcoming Andorid streaming launch?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This same thing happened with iOS7. I've had a Stream since day one. For the first year it was basically flawless. I used it every night in bed and I knew the stream would complete because my iPad would gracefully go to sleep after the show was over. iOS7, a new TiVo app and an update to the Stream all happened around the same time and at that same time I started having issues. I first noticed it when I'd wake up and my iPad would still be on with a paused frame of video on screen. It was so frequent I got into the habit of using the clock app with a timer set to "stop play" after an hour, just to insure it would fall asleep. But for the most part it would stream all the way to the end of the show and pause right at the end, so I never had much trouble actually watching a show. And when I did simply rebooting the Stream usually fixed the problem. But since iOS8 I'm having a ton of issues. Sometimes no amount of rebooting fixes it.

This time I'm pretty confident it's the OS or at least a conflict between the app and the OS, because it appears that the app has not been updated since July and I've had the new Stream software for a few weeks now and only started having this issue after the upgrade to iOS. So either there is something wrong with iOS8 or there is an issue in the TiVo app that is being exasperated by iOS8.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

Mine works fine when I'm home and directly connected to the Wifi network and my TiVo, but any time I try to launch it away from home it crashes on startup.

SUPER ANNOYING!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I saw that iOS 8.0.2 was available so I'm downloading and installing right now. Hopefully it will get it back to working at least as good as it did in iOS7


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

I bought my iPad Mini (1st gen, not Air) specifically for the TiVo app since I already had another tablet. Is there a reason to upgrade to iOS 8 at this time if the TiVo app works decently on iOS 7?

It seems to mean that if it ain't broke then I shouldn't fix it.

I'm downloading some shows to my iPad right now - the first time since my TiVo upgraded its software earlier this week. The downloads are going very smoothly and fairly fast which isn't always the case.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

With the reports I've seen from the forum, I'd hold off on iOS 8 until the app gets updated.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JWhites said:


> With the reports I've seen from the forum, I'd hold off on iOS 8 until the app gets updated.


I wouldn't hold my breath


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Bierboy said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath


True but it's the safer option right?


----------



## dronsayro (Sep 28, 2014)

I was just on the phone with support and they said that there is a bug with SW version 20.4.4a-USA-6.848 that is affecting streaming regardless of iOS version or iOS App version you are on and that a new update is being pushed out in a couple of days.

Not sure if the rep was trying to just get me off the phone for a couple of days though as when he told me it was because I was on iOS 8, I whipped out my iOS 7 ipad 3 and told him I had the same problem, then he told me it was ios 7 and above so I whipped out my iOS 6 ipad 2 and my ios 5 ipad 1 and validated the same problem with all of them (It's a good thing I do software regression testing on iPads for a living).

He then proceded to also tell me that any previous version of iOS is no longer supported as of the release of this software version. (I don't believe him, but hey I'll go with it till this Tivo update comes out and see what happens)


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Well I know that iOS 7 is probably the cutoff as mentioned in the App Store which said "iOS 5 and iOS 6 are no longer supported for new features" and the current 3.3 app requires iOS 7 or above.


----------



## jbdecker (Feb 28, 2002)

I received this reply from TiVo support on Twitter last night -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516728662578970624


----------



## Mike in MD (Sep 10, 2014)

Not happy together here.


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

Continual "Problem Streaming" errors here since iOS 8....


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

Yes, streaming is being all goofy.

And like others have said, the app crashes when on a wifi network that isn't your home network.

Come on TiVo. Get your stuff together...


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> Given the relative coincidence of iOS 8 and the general 20.4.4 software roll-out, perhaps the increase in steaming errors is instability in the Tivo Stream software that was recently updated for the upcoming Andorid streaming launch?


Not sure about that because my stand alone Stream didn't get any software update till September 29th and I've been getting a lot of errors. I was running 20.4.4 in the priority update group since day one before the iOS 8 rollout and had no problems. Now since the iOS 8 update, constant errors. I feel like the app needs to be updated.


----------



## BadCommand (May 23, 2014)

Since the IOS 8 update have had many, many (usually a couple per 30 minutes) problem streaming errors. Whereas my Nexus 5 has absolutely none. 

I've also noted that the 30 second skip function is constantly buffering, very inaccurate and completely laggy on the 5s and iPad mini with IOS 8. Basically compared to my android devices the IOS app is a laugh (not in a good way) and nearly unusable.


----------



## Mark Rubin (Jul 20, 2002)

since IOS 8.02 all my updated iPad's crash almost immediately when I start the Tivo app: it spins Connecting then back to home screen

yet one older iPad, running IOS 7xxx, the Tivo app works fine

can anyone help me get the app to work on 8.02?

tia


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I was just trying to get remote OOH streaming going, seems to work off my Roamio Pro for about 5-10 minutes, then it will buffer and never recover. Sometimes a re-setup of the streaming solution is required, sometimes I have to kill the app, wait a while and it will reconnect. Not a great solution when watching a game or something. 

Is this the experience others have had, regularly or has it been pretty stable before?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

OOH streaming through the TiVo app requires a pretty solid wifi connection...at least 1.5 Mbps, preferably closer to 2, to be stable. I have maintained a stable (and surprisingly high video quality) Slingbox connection down to 700 Kbps. To get anything close to HD quality through the TiVo App will require 5 to 6 Mbps. Getting that kind of throughput over public wifi is rare.

Personally, I use the Stream to download (and medium quality looks great on my iPad) and use a Slingbox for streaming.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

I Have repeated error with android and ipad over in home wifi. The OS doesn't matter. Imo the app simply doesn't work. Ive tried everything imaginable. It's garbage. The only time I wanted to use it was in a spare room in the house where I do some gunsmithing/cleaning and other things. I have given up the idea of streaming and installed a mini and a 19 inch TV.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Diana Collins said:


> OOH streaming through the TiVo app requires a pretty solid wifi connection...at least 1.5 Mbps, preferably closer to 2, to be stable. I have maintained a stable (and surprisingly high video quality) Slingbox connection down to 700 Kbps. To get anything close to HD quality through the TiVo App will require 5 to 6 Mbps. Getting that kind of throughput over public wifi is rare.
> 
> Personally, I use the Stream to download (and medium quality looks great on my iPad) and use a Slingbox for streaming.


not sure if this post was in response to my request above but,,,

at the two locations I am at or where I have the Roamio Pro, I have 100/25 meg connections, so it shouldn't be a problem. When streaming from a slingbox from the locations, I can maintain at least a 5MB HD connection, sadly I didn't have the sling on the box I needed for this last trial of the Roamio Pro stream solution.

But, it just kept rebooting, buffering and then failing, and I would reset, rebuild and restream.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

The latest update fixed all of the issues I was having. App works great again.

Now they just need to optimize it for the new screen sizes...


----------



## MGMims (Jul 26, 2015)

I've noticed on the last few app updates the Show Info and the Cast Info link is on top of each other as in the attached pic.

Does TiVo Support check here to make corrections?


----------

